# Omega 1000m - I've Found A Grail Watch



## jaja625 (Jul 30, 2008)

Everyone, I've just taken another jump in the dark on an Omega 1000m which looks to be perfect for probably $13k. Since my last Ebay scare I've done all the research and comparison possible and I truely believe it to be authentic although as I found out earlier this month fakes are around. Thanks for Bill and others for bailing me out of the Frankenplof earlier this month! Any opionions would be welcomed and greatly appreciated. This should taken care of future watch purchases through 2009. The Ebay link is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=160274516829

Cheers.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

A lovely watch for sure but since it's had all this replacement work done to it is it reall worth all this money? I don't know but I'm sure others will chip in...

Good luck all the same.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If its real and its what you want go for it mate. I know others feel that you shouldnt change a watch like this be having it restored so much but as it comes with all the original dials and hands im sure that would help if you wanted to sell it on again


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er, I dont get it.. it is a 1000m, but its at 10100USD, not 13k... is this the one you bought?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think hes guessing what the final price will be Jon.... :huh:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations on your grail. Looks fabulous. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the watch (maybe not the price) but I'm confused now.

I thought a ploprof was that funny shaped one with the big red button. Is this one also called a ploprof?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Robert said:


> I thought a ploprof was that funny shaped one with the big red button. Is this one also called a ploprof?


Ploprof is the name that was given to the Seamaster 600m when it was in development, and only applies to that watch.

I think the seller has simply added it to the item title here to benefit from the search facility.

Lovely watch BTW.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Correct Rich...

In fact the Ploprof isnt really a 600m watch, but you can read about that at xmas.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Both the SMP600 and SMP1000 were designed as tool dive watches for professionals - truly aimed at the pro market, unlike the Speedy, which became a professional watch after NASA adopted it. As such, it is very common for parts to have been replaced over the years. The cases have no SNs, only the movements are tracked. Replacement of components with NOS or new part doesn't really affect value. The market for these watches is pretty small and only a fraction of those collectors pay any attention to whether a watch is all-original or not. Only in the Omegamania auctions have we seen reliable price differentials for original watches. In general trading and sales, the prices don't bear out a preference for older dials or all-original watches. Personally, I will and have paid more for older, all-original watches or watches with great provenance. Most Ploprof or Grand buyers just want to get their hands on one, any one at all.

The one "fake" Grand I've ever seen was simply a poor re-dial and not actually a fake as such. Ploprof fakes are a bigger problem.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

you boosting your post count Colin







:tongue2: :lol:

Oh and I agree with what you said, of course...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Thanks for the help mods. I tried to make this post last night and kept getting network errors - never knew that it went through.


----------



## SBe (Aug 30, 2008)

Great watch!


----------

